# Tracker with PTSB, Do I stay on this until I opt out? & query re small credit on ac?



## xxfelix (4 Feb 2011)

Hi,

New to this hope im doing it right!

Im on a tracker variable mortgage with PTSB - which is good cause ecb rate only effects me. 

My question to anyone who knows is : do i always be offered this until i opt out?

Also there is a cr on my mortgage a/c only 200 (something to do with trs) but wanted to use this off my next payment - will this effect my tracker rate or anything?

Thanks in advance.

xxx


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Feb 2011)

im on tracker also with ulster bank so in your contracts you are on tracker they cant just take you off it... Cant see why the 200e would effect your tracker.. what way do you pay by direct debit?where is the 200e sitting?


----------

